
Dismemberment Killing of Tech CEO ‘Looks Like Professional Job’ - jonas21
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/15/nyregion/fahim-saleh-lower-east-side-murder.html
======
omega3
I don't get how decapitating and dismembering the body with an electric saw is
a mark of a professional. It seems like a very messy and over complicated way
to kill someone.

~~~
scoutt
> over complicated way to kill someone.

What if the person was killed first with another simpler method, and the
electric saw was used after, for _disappearing_ purposes?

"Some time after, the assailant killed Mr. Saleh, decapitated him and
dismembered his body with an electric saw."

~~~
omega3
I considered this but it was still naive of the attacker to think he could
avoid CCTV.

~~~
psds2
I don't think naivety rules out professionalism. Perhaps he normally works in
a location where CCTV footage never makes it to court.

------
reustle
There doesn't seem to be any info yet, but he did build companies in the taxi
industry in 3rd world countries. I can only imagine how entrenched those
industries are, and how interested they might be in getting rid of the new
competition.

~~~
ejanus
Please this your angle is wrong. His firm was in a motorbike taxi-like
business. And it was not across the nation because some states had already
banned such business a decade before his came onboard. His was limited to
Lagos area and was also knocked of business some months ago because of
inherent risk associated with it.

It is too early to make unguarded and careless statements in this issue. Let's
wait for investigation.

------
jkhaui
Jesus. That's gruesome. And trust that the initial comments on HN are about
how to most efficiently kill someone, rather than any visceral reaction.

~~~
threatofrain
There’s always Twitter for some of that visceral reaction you might be looking
for. And Facebook and everything else.

